# Face fat appreciation



## Shh! Don’t tell! (Jan 30, 2019)

Does anyone else really like double chins and chubby cheeks? I love when someone carries weight in their face, it’s just so endearing and attractive to me.


----------



## Starling (Jan 30, 2019)

YES. Chubby cheeks and double chins are my favorite. Which is ironic since I have a chubbier face compared to the rest of my body and I hate it, but guys with chubby faces are the best. I’m sure there’s a Freudian explanation for it in there somewhere.


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Jan 31, 2019)

omg I adore adore a double chin and chubby cheeks, even though some are self-conscious about theirs. I love to hold a chubby face gently with both hands, and kissing and gently biting and touching a soft double chin during intimate moments as part of the total-encompassing experience of being close with someone. 

There is something that feels like surrender when you let someone touch yours, too...I had one GF who would sit on my lap facing me on the couch, and just play with my face, wiggling my neck and squeezing my own plump cheeks, she was fascinated and it was flattering.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 31, 2019)

YES YES YES, chubby cheeks are the cutest things ever! <3<3<3 And I was so happy when my second chin finally started coming in a couple years ago, I'd been wondering if I'd ever get it. I must add, however, that I once saw a headshot photo of a guy with the most adorable chubby face, but when I met him in person his body wasn't nearly as chubby as his face had promised. That was disappointing, kinda like the infamous person who looks hot from behind until they turn around and the face is not at all like you pictured judging from the rearview.


----------



## Starling (Jan 31, 2019)

HA! I’ve had the exact same thing where I had a guy message me on a dating app based on my head shot. He turned out to be an FA who was incredibly disappointed in person, but perked up a bit when I told him I had the same preferences so no hard feelings. When I was still dating, I made sure to put a full body pic up as well after that haha.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 1, 2019)

Ahhh, this thread makes me so so happy! <3 

I hear a lot, especially in stories, about people that like fat girls with skinny faces, or seem to think fat faces are gross and its always made me really self conscious about my fat face. I've had a fat face my whole life, even when I was skinny! My boyfriend loving calls me an emoji face, because my face is a perfect circle, apparently. =p


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 4, 2019)

Love them! Especially the double chin.


----------



## extra_m13 (Feb 6, 2019)

the double chin is specially sexy when it comes as a result of a recent gain, it's like a undeniable sign of good things happening, though to be honest i do prefer thin faces overall, and big hips and all. one thing that usually helps woman gain is when they do not gain on the face, it is easier for them to say nothing is happening, i can eat another slice but then they see a visibly fatter face usually they run to the doctor for a diet and that of course is not good


----------



## veronikajade (Feb 6, 2019)

I love chubby cheeks!! So cute and pinch-able.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 7, 2019)

You guys are talking face cheeks, right?


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Feb 7, 2019)

loopytheone said:


> Ahhh, this thread makes me so so happy! <3
> 
> I hear a lot, especially in stories, about people that like fat girls with skinny faces, or seem to think fat faces are gross and its always made me really self conscious about my fat face. I've had a fat face my whole life, even when I was skinny! My boyfriend loving calls me an emoji face, because my face is a perfect circle, apparently. =p


There is someone I'm friends with on Instagram who posts close-up photos of her face with hashtags like #Doublechin. These pics are almost holy in their beauty; her deep blue eyes, her precious little mouth, her tiny nose encased in acres of oh-so-soft flesh, like the proverbial moon.


----------



## agouderia (Feb 7, 2019)

With fat faces it's like with everything else - all a question of proportion. 
Some are cherubically adorable with the plumpest of cheeks and the cutest of double chins.
Others - as with thin faces - simply lack balance of the individual features and don't look that great.

What I admittedly don't like is when face fat obscures the eyes - as they are a prime feature in my book.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 7, 2019)

agouderia said:


> With fat faces it's like with everything else - all a question of proportion.
> Some are cherubically adorable with the plumpest of cheeks and the cutest of double chins.
> Others - as with thin faces - simply lack balance of the individual features and don't look that great.
> 
> What I admittedly don't like is when face fat obscures the eyes - as they are a prime feature in my book.


Yeah, eyes are windows to the soul. A lovely pair of eyes can absolutely melt me.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## John Smith (Feb 27, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> You guys are talking face cheeks, right?



Front, back, what's the matter?


----------



## John Smith (Feb 27, 2019)

Well, I like fatter feminine faces.


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 27, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> View attachment 131823



Too young for me but you're cute. Nice beard.


----------



## Emmy (May 16, 2019)

Definate plus [imo]is you usually look younger than you are because of those adorable cheeks


----------



## Lostonline040 (Jun 8, 2019)

I love kissing wifey's double chin, especially 'in the moment', it took me awhile to tell her so too but mostly because i was worried about offending her

She told me she already knew


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, I do in fact happen to love fat faces. I find them supremely cute - this is enhanced with the presence of a buccula (double chin).


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 11, 2019)

Chubby faces are the best!


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 20, 2019)

It's by no means a "requirement" to be attractive, but of course! A double chin and chubby facial features are lovely.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

Hell yes! There's nothing sexier than when a woman gains and puts weight on around the chin and cheeks.


----------



## luckyfa (Jun 25, 2021)

It‘s absolutely beautiful when an overall-fat body is crowned by a fat face with a double chin.


----------

